# Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?



## SolidBadBoy (12. März 2009)

*Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

Hallo, 

Postet eure Meinung zu eurem Provider.

Was könnte besser sein/anders?


Mfg
SolidBadBoy


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (12. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

[x] T-Com

Überhaupt ein Wunder, dass es in dem _Kaff _überhaupt Inet gibt. ~3500.

Der Support war bisher immer gut.


----------



## theLamer (12. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

Anderer: EweTel ^^


----------



## tobigo (12. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

Ich bin bei Congstar, so einem Billigableger von der T-Com. Bin recht zufrieden, zahle 15 Euro im Monat, kann monatlich kündigen und die haben sogar noch vergessen, mir die Hardware in Rechnung zu stellen. Außerdem habe ich über "Freunde werben Freunde" (hab mich selbst "geworben") nochmal 20 Euro Gutscheine rausgeholt.


----------



## aurionkratos (12. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

Ich bin beim magentafarbenen T.


----------



## Kadauz (12. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

Telekom. Bis jetzt keine Probs gehabt, auch nicht bei einem Störungsfall.


----------



## NCphalon (12. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

Kabel Deutschland hab ich... finds einfach geil, telefon, über 100 TV sender teils in HD (720p?) un natürlich 32mbit inet bei em ping <20ms... aber da merkt ma ma wie schwierig es is en server zu finden der diese bandbreite überhaupt liefern kann... mein höchstes warn 2 MB/s bei megaupload...


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

Noch *1&1*.

Die Kündigung ist allerdings schon geschrieben und Mitte Mai geht es dann zurück zum rosa Riesen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

[x] O2 UMTS Vertrag, da es hier nur DSL light gibt und das dann auch noch Schweine teuer -.-

Hab von Vodafone zu jetzt O2 gewechselt.
Vodafone kann ich gar nicht empfehlen! Teuer, schlechter Support, bescheinende Software(stürzt ständig ab!) und der stick war auch schman! 

O2 ist bis jetzt das genau gegenteil, aber mal abwarten!


----------



## Pommes (12. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

Versatel. In 3 Jahren knapp 10 Minuten Internetausfall gehabt und zwar als Schneechaos war.
Ich kann nicht klagen.


----------



## Uziflator (12. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

[X] beim Rosa Riesen, hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme.


----------



## Xion4 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

Versatel, leider. Können hier 2,6Mbit liefern geben mir aber nur 2,0Mbit, zwischenzeitig sogar nur 1Mbit, mit der Aussage am Telefon man könne mir nur 1Mbit liefern, ich könne froh sein überhaupt DSL zu bekommen. 

Von 2,6Mbit am Anfang hat man mich also auf 1,0Mbit zwischenzeitig gebremst. Vertrag läuft aus, dank Umzug ist Kabel Deutschland 32Mbit schon geordert. Und ich brauche nicht doppelt zahlen, die ersten 3 Monate umsonst. Schonmal ein guter Start oder nicht?


----------



## BigBubby (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

Provider: RWTH Aachen.
Was könnte ebsser sein? Nichts. 2,50€◙ 100mbit, was will man mehr?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

Leider noch Freenet, aber bald Telekom. Da sitzt man einfach an der Quelle und hat weniger Probleme als mit den anderen. 

Leider ist nur max 3000er DSL möglich =(((


----------



## IcecreammaN (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

Arcor ist an sich ganz gut, nur hat die Telekom darauf verzichtet Ihr Leitungsnetz zu erweitern/auszubauen...da dümpelt man hier mit ner 1000er Leitung vor sich hin


----------



## ThoR65 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

Congstar... weil günstig und schnell. 16000er abgeschlossen 18000 werden geliefert. Dazu noch ne VoIP Flat. Das ganze für 28€/Monat. Im ersten Jahr haben die aber vergessen die VoIP-Flat abzurechnen, sodass ich 1Jahr lang kostenlos telefoniert hab  . Probleme? Keine!!


----------



## Demcy (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

Versatel  nicht mehr lange ... SAFTLADEN


----------



## Kaktus (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

1&1

Auch nur weil T-Com, welche ich ansonsten bevorzuge, mir nur eine 6000er Leitung geben wollten, 1&1 mir hier aber eine 16.000 Leitung bot. Und die habe ich jetzt auch seid knapp 1 Jahr. Läuft Problemlos und ich habe tatsächlich die volle Bandbreite.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

Seit 11 Jahren Telekomik und da werd ich auch mit Sicherheit noch weitere 11 Jahre bleiben.

Anfangs mit Modem, dann kam ne DSL 768 FLat, welche später in 1024 umgewandelt wurde. 
2006 gabs den Sprung auf DSL 6000 und dieses Jahr im April wirds VDSL mit 25k.

Andere Anbieter sind vielleicht billiger, allerdings rennt man da teilweise ewig hinterher falls mal ne Störung an der Leitung ist.


----------



## Falk (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

M-Net - hier in Bayern eine sehr gute Wahl.


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

Tele2 Luxemburg, bin auch sehr zufrieden, wohne 25 meter vom verteilerkasten entfernt und hatte bis jetzt noch nie probleme, i-net war noch nie down 

mfg


----------



## Chemenu (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*



Falk schrieb:


> M-Net - hier in Bayern eine sehr gute Wahl.



Auch M-Net. Was besseres kann man in Bayern, bzw. in Gebieten in denen M-Net verfügbar ist, nicht machen! 

Edit:
Vorhin gerade eben das Upgrade auf 18000er DSL beantragt.
Mir wurde zwar gesagt dass wahrscheinlich aufgrund der Entfernung zum Verteiler nur ca. 15000 Kbit/s übrig bleiben,
damit kann ich aber leben. Und das beste, ich spar auch noch massiv Geld da mein aktueller 3000er Tarif teurer ist. *freu*


----------



## Fighter3 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

T-Com ... manchmal super, manchmal völlig bekloppt, zwischenzeitlich sind sogar mal für 3 Stunden Telefon und Internet ausgefallen, danach rufen wir bei denen an was den los war und es kommt der beste Kommentar:
"Warum haben sie uns denn nicht gleich angerufen?"


----------



## endgegner (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

[x] T-Com also manchmal probleme das i-net für eine weile weg ist aber sonst mit der 16.000er leitung zufrieden.

EIne andere frage habe ich noch welcher speedtest mist genauer speed.io oder speedtest.net weil bei speed.io habe ich 15.900 gehabt und bei speedtest.net nur 4000 was kann das sein?


----------



## Scorp (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

[x] Arcor
Wir (bzw mein Vater) hat Leute in der Nachbarschaft angeworben und bekommt für jeden etwa 40 Euro gutgeschrieben.
Außerdem ist der Service sehr gut, was aber wohl daran liegt, das wir ihnen neue Kunden beschert haben...XD denn net selten hieß es das der Service recht faul und nicht sonderlich kulant wäre.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

1&1 koktzt mich bissle an!
ich hab 16000er i-net und beokmme auf die leitung nicht mal 1,3Mb/s raus.
fürher war die schön bei 1,7-1,8Mb/s
und deren service kotzt auch an.
ich will diese norton internet security kündigen aber ich muss 2Jahre warten bis der Vertrag erst erneuert werden kann um es dann zu kündigen
das ist doch voll bekloppt!


----------



## push@max (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

[x] Arcor


----------



## Schluwel (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

arcor weil wir atm für ne 2000er bezahlen und ne 16k haben ^^


----------



## Mojo (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

1&1

Bin rundum ganz zufrieden damit.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

[X]Lokalanbieter, was anderes klappt bei mir nich.


----------



## PrimeCool3r (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

[x] T-Com

Nur der Anbieter macht bei uns Sinn.... DSL 448 bei 52dB Dämpfung
*heul*


----------



## fenguri (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

momentan alice (telecomitalia)


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*



Schluwel schrieb:


> arcor weil wir atm für ne 2000er bezahlen und ne 16k haben ^^


 
Ich kenn das von Arcor nur anders herum. Die schaltem jedem Kunden ersmal 16k frei, egal obs geht oder nicht. Hauptsache der Kunde zahlt ersmal die 16k.


Bin bei Telekom. Wär schlimm, wenn ich als Mitarbeiter auch woanders wär


----------



## Eiswolf93 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

(x) tel-com

ich habe eine VDSL 25k leitung und bin sehr froh damit... nur das mein w-lan zu lahm dafür ist.^^

Was bedeutet eigentlich die dbA zahl?

wir haben 32 dbA ist das gut?

und ich habe mal mit meinem laptop im lan, diesen dsl test gemacht, komme aber nur auf 22k und mir wird gezeigt, dass die leitung zu schlecht ist. sollte ich da mal telecom einschalten?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

dbA gibt die Dämpfung an. He höher die Dämpfung, umso schlechter das Signal. 32 dbA sind sogar noch recht ok.
Solche Speedtests sind nie ganz genau, denn auch bei diesen hängt immernoch ein Server dahinter, welcher immer eine unterschiedliche Last hat. Richtig genau messen kann es nur dein Provider.


----------



## utacat (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

[x]T-Com
Bin auch zufrieden. 
Sehr guter Service von Anfang an. 
Habe bis vor einem Jahr noch mit einem k 56- Modem gesurft.
Dann hatte ich  eine Call by Call Rechnung, die hatte sich gewaschen.
Innerhalb von 14 Tagen hatte ich dann mein DSL 
und einen Verrechnungsgutschein von der T-Com, 
welcher mich dann die andere Rechnung vergessen liess.

Mfg utacat


----------



## SolidBadBoy (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

bisher muss ich sagen respekt an T-Com hätte garnicht gedacht das die so zufrieden stellend sind und von den meisten genutzt wird!


----------



## Robär (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ich kenn das von Arcor nur anders herum. Die schaltem jedem Kunden ersmal 16k frei, egal obs geht oder nicht. Hauptsache der Kunde zahlt ersmal die 16k.
> 
> 
> Bin bei Telekom. Wär schlimm, wenn ich als Mitarbeiter auch woanders wär



Jup so schauts nämlich aus und die Telekom Außendienstler müssen sich dann um die Störungen, wegen zu geringer Übertragung, kümmern...

Hab nen Vodafone UMTS Vertrag, Kündigung ist aber geschrieben und ich wechsel auf T-Mobile.

DSL gibts bei uns gar *NICHT*!

P.S. Auch Mitarbeiter  Echt fein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*



Robär schrieb:


> DSL gibts bei uns gar *NICHT*!


 
Du arbeitest doch für den Magenta Club.
Schick doch mal ein paar Kabelleger und Techniker in dein Dorf.


----------



## Robär (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, dass ich einfach mal nen passenden Auftrag schreibe, denke 2GBit Leitung sollte doch langen 

Naja ich verlass mich auf die Aussagen von Frau Merkel: "Bis 2010 sollen alle weißen Flecken verschwinden!"


----------



## Schluwel (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ich kenn das von Arcor nur anders herum. Die schaltem jedem Kunden ersmal 16k frei, egal obs geht oder nicht. Hauptsache der Kunde zahlt ersmal die 16k.
> 
> 
> Bin bei Telekom. Wär schlimm, wenn ich als Mitarbeiter auch woanders wär



wir haben halt erst 2000 dann 6000 und dann 16000er Leitung gehabt.. sind halt schon ewig bei denen ^^


----------



## orca113 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

Nutze Netcologne.Bin zufrieden. Kölle!


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

t-com - seit juli 08 gibts in unserem ort dsl. vorher war modemzeit.....nun ich bin zufrieden, keine ausfälle etc. kann nich meckern.


----------



## f3rr1s (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

1&1 ist aber ein kack Verein


----------



## p1t (14. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

Bin auch bei T-Com. Bisher eigentlich keine Probleme, wenn man davon absieht, dass nen paar der Hauseigenen Modems schrott sind.


----------



## i7-gtx285 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

DA kann ich ja froh sein mit meinem Freenet 
16.000er bestellt durchschnittlich 13-14000 geliefert sitze 650 m vom verteilerkasten weg(der typ hatte den zettel verloren beim gehen).
Wollte erst zu 1&1 hab nur schlechtes gehört und................
konnte dann nicht stornieren hab hardware zurück geschickt 
sollte den vertrag zahlen der gar nicht zustande gekommen war
bzw die haben das geld einfach vom konto abgebucht und die wollten mir nen 
Techniker berechnen den ich eine woche vorher beim vorherigen techniker
 extra abgesagt hab. Ging an inkasso hab beschwerde eingelegt und die sich 
nie wieder gemeldet.
Fazit Freenet: hab für 50 euro nen cooles telefon (wlan fritzfon 7150) bis jetzt einen aussetzer, service musste ich noch nicht in anspruch nehmen aber 1.99 min 
zahle glaub ich ein jahr lang 24.95 und das zweite 29.95 
danach gehts dann zu KD xD 25mbit leitung


----------



## fadade (14. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

öööööäääää, meine Eltern hamm seit Jahren DSL 1000 von AOL -> nicht empfehlenswert


----------



## Nemesis-tlx (15. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

X [1&1]
Bin voll und ganz zufrieden. Bin da ca seit 4 Jahren und kann mich an keinen ausfall erinnern.


----------



## Zip1989 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

[x] Kabel Deutschland seit 1.3.08


----------



## Equilibrium (15. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

_[x] T-Com_  Bin und bleibe dabei.

Die beste Leitung (da der Knotenpunkt gleich bei mir um die Ecke ist)

Soweit es mich angeht, super Support.


----------



## amdintel (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

seit 3 Wochen einen Mobil Funk Anbieter  UMTS/Hs... Prepet Flat  für meinen PC . DSL und Router -> Großer Kasten der viel Strom verbraucht so wie diese Knbel Verträge,  nein Danke .


----------



## gdfan (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

Anderer: EweTEL


----------



## Janny (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

T-com


----------



## gogle (17. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

Arcor.

Bis jetzt keine Probs gehabt, auch nicht bei einem Störungsfall.


----------



## Doc_Evil (18. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

Seit Jahren T-Com.

Früher bei meinen Eltern noch üben Modem, dann über ISDN zum DSL.
Wir waren eine der ersten DSL Kunden.
Die Bestellung und Wartezeit hat damals noch knapp 5 Monate gedauert und über den Preis für ein 768er DSL wollen wir jetzt garnicht reden.
Mehr gab es ja auch damals nicht.
Dann wurde man irgendwann automatisch auf DSL1000 gestuft.
Als ich mit meiner damaligen Freundin zusammen gezogen bin gabs 3000er und plötzlich 6000er. Die Preise purzelten und ich bekam 16.000er billiger als mein 6000er. Da gabs noch die "günstige" Flatrate für 29,95€ 
Seit 2 Jahren in meiner eigenen Wohnung hatte ich erstmal wieder 6000er ab wollte dann gerne Entertain haben. 
Somit ists jetzt eine 16k+. Wenn ich bedenke was mich das heute kostet und was mich damals das erste DSL gekostet hat?! Wahnsinnn!


----------



## Kadauz (18. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

Wie issn so die Qualität vom Entertain TV? Weil für derzeitig 45€/Monat ist das echt zu überlegen...


----------



## Tecqu (18. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

Mnet 6000DSL
Ist echt klasse, man bekommt nämlich seine bandbreite garantiert und nicht nur bis zu X/KBs.
Müsste jetzt mal auf 18000 umstellen. Kostet ca 10€ weniger als unser 6000


----------



## Woohoo (18. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

T-Com einfach klasse ob Preis oder Support.


----------



## Maller (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

bin bei alice

also i muss sagen die leitungen stehen ganz gut solange man nicht in einem voip gebiet wohnt in den größeren gebieten bzw städten hat alice ja auch normale cuda lösungen 

nur dumm ist das ich es geschafft habe in eine strasse zu ziehen wo ich 2,7km  von den vorherigen 160m :/ aba i kann ja gott sei dank auf arbeit meinen port selbst einstellen so das er stabil läuft


----------



## HollomaN (20. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

[x] T-Com  

bis jetzt bin ich zu frieden. könnte bloß mehr als 6000 anliegen.


----------



## Biosman (21. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

btw was is Kabel Deutschlanf ?

Naja da es sich so ähnlich anhört wie Kabel Deutschland hab ich das mal gewählt


----------



## ashura hades (21. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Noch *1&1*.
> 
> Die Kündigung ist allerdings schon geschrieben und Mitte Mai geht es dann zurück zum rosa Riesen.



Dito, ich hab auch noch einen Vertrag mit 1und1 und wechsle auch zum rosa Rießen. 1&1 ist aber echt das Letzte! Kundenfreundlichkeit, Fehlanzeige, Kompetenz, Fehlanzeige. Die haben es sogar fertig gebracht am Telefon einfach aufzulegen. Ich bin weder beleidigend noch aggresiv geworden, habe nur gefordert das mein nicht funktionierende Anschluss bald wieder funktioniert und ich nicht für die Zeit zahlen möchte die ich nicht genutzt habe. 

Bei mir dauert es leider noch bis zum August bis ich aus diesem Vertrag raus komme.


----------



## Dark Hunter (21. März 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Internetprovider nutzt ihr?*

[X] T-Com /T-Home
Wie auch immer man das jetzt nennen will. 
Seit Ende Februar dort und seitdem auch endlich weg von DSL light. Momentan surf. ich mit DSL 1500 und bin auch eigentlich zufrieden, ich hab zwar zwischendurch mal kurze Abbrüche, aber meistens ist die Verbindung nach einer Sekunde wiederhergestellt.

Edit:
Um auch nochmal über 1&1 zu meckern:
Bei uns haben sie es rund einen Monat vor dem Wechsel hinbekommen, etwa 10 Mal anzurufen. Jedes Mal hat mein Vater ihnen die Situation erklärt und die Mitarbeiter und vollstes Verständnis. Sie wollten es sogar vermerken, dass wir nicht mehr angerufen werden wollen. Dennoch haben sie weiter gemacht und wollten uns überreden, den Vertrag doch noch zu verlängern, obwohl wir nur Probleme mit denen hatten...


----------

